# Server Problems - Should be corrected now



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

In case anyone has noticed, our server has been going down in the mornings off and on for a while now. We have been doing all kinds of stuff to try and figure out what is causing the problem. It only seems to be getting worse lately.

We are going to start swapping out some hardware, so that will mean some brief interruptions for the site. I apologize for the inconvenience, and I hope to have it worked out by the weekend.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Still having server issues, that's why we had some downtime yesterday. It had stopped for almost 2 weeks, so I was hoping it was resolved, but it appears not.

I have purchased a new server, and I should be moving the site within the next week.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Server migration is scheduled for 11am EST this Saturday, Jan 1. Expect some brief disruptions to the site. 

Definitely don't write any long posts that day, because you'll be upset if they get lost!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, everything should be back to normal now. I think some recent posts may have been lost during the change, and I apologize for that.

Hopefully things will run smooth from here on out.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

- "Are we there yet?"
- "No"
- "Are we there yet?"
- "NO"
- Are we there yet?"










:rofl:


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We're there :smthumbup::yay::woohoo:


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Hurray!!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I keep getting the DSN (??) message....

I flush the server cache (???) and it works for a minute and goes back to the DSN (???) message.....

Help ???


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

try logging out, clearing cookies and cache


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

rome2012 said:


> I keep getting the DSN (??) message....
> 
> I flush the server cache (???) and it works for a minute and goes back to the DSN (???) message.....
> 
> Help ???


That could also mean your ISP has it cached, in which case, you'll just have to wait until they reset it (up to 48 hours but probably not that long).


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I keep having issues as well, after flushing my cache as well. I managed to get on tonite, then got the message, then got on. I don't want to erase my cookies, b/c that will cause me ALL kinds of problems. I NEED them to remember things I can't remember, lol! If I don't come back, y'all will know why. I COULDN'T.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> Hurray!!


Hey, 

Reachingshore,

Where do you get all these cute cartoon images? 

I love them. 

I used to go to Chinese forums, they have very funny cartoon images, it can express our feeling very well. Love to use them in my posts!


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Reachingshore,
> 
> ...


These particular ones I got from here Animated gifs : Emoticons, Smilies

You can google more by searching for "emoticons animated gif".


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> These particular ones I got from here Animated gifs : Emoticons, Smilies
> 
> You can google more by searching for "emoticons animated gif".



I found them, thanks!

My husband won't teach me how to use it! 

I am going to spank him tonight!


----------

